# Hobie Makes Good on Yak



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

On Saturday, I took my Hobie Revo back to the dealer with a crack around the mounting lug for the mirage drive (see Oops... I think I'm sinking!). This morning, the dealer rang to inform me Hobie will be giving me a new yak (the upgraded model). I cannot ask for better service than this.
I should also say I have an old model Hobie outback and it has seen a lot more work than the 09 Revo but has had zero issues. I think I'll stick with Hobie.
regards,
Neil


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad its all sorted Neil 8)

Hope you are back on the water very soon with your replacement


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

Dallas said:


> Glad its all sorted Neil 8)
> 
> Hope you are back on the water very soon with your replacement


Thanks Dallas. Keep an eye out for a shiny new yellow Revo next time you visit Palmy.
Neil


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good stuff Neil...

Hope the new hull gives you as much pleasure as your old Outback.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Great news.


----------



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

Good stuff on the replacement Hobie.

When they(Hobie) agree to replace your Yak do you take all the added bits EG: rod holders, anchor trolley etc etc off your old Yak before they send it to Kayak heaven? I mean you've dropped it off at the dealership and they may have sent it away,(with all your bits still on it) so does it come back for you to salvage your stuff?


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Good stuff mate hope u enjoy

craig


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

kittygogo said:


> On Saturday, I took my Hobie Revo back to the dealer with a crack around the mounting lug for the mirage drive (see Oops... I think I'm sinking!). This morning, the dealer rang to inform me Hobie will be giving me a new yak (the upgraded model). I cannot ask for better service than this.


And you got this decision on the following Monday too! I'm glad that you were given such prompt service and satisfaction. It's unfortunate that you developed a problem, now lets hope for trouble free service from it's replacement.

I'd be interested to hear how long it takes for the replacement to arrive.


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

The Hobie dealer advised today my new yak will be on a truck tomorrow. As far as the old yak goes, I get to strip any bits I want. The dealer will cut out all the Hobie logos and the part of the yak that failed. These bits go in box back to Hobie, the rest to the plastic recycler.
Neil


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

kittygogo said:


> the rest to the plastic recycler.


Gee the plastic recyclers must be kept busy :shock: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> Gee the plastic recyclers must be kept busy :shock: :lol:


Too right Sel! With all your discarded yaks! ;-) :lol:


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

HA HA


----------

